
As HN: how to serve subdomain content in a subfolder? - motherfunk
At work we have the following situation:
- we have several web applications hosted on various servers and end result is that they end up like this application1.root.com&#x2F;page1
- this is bad for our SEO value&#x2F;domain authority as Google will register the content of application1 to belong to a different domain domain than root.com
- Ideally we would like to put it into a subfolder like this root.com&#x2F;application1&#x2F;page1<p>Cloudflare has a &quot;Using Resolve Override in Page Rules&quot; feature (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.cloudflare.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;articles&#x2F;206190798-Using-Resolve-Override-in-Page-Rules) that allows for it but its only available through the pricy enterprise solution.<p>Do you know of any other service that allows for this?
======
vgallur
You can configure your webserver on root.com to act as a reverse proxy for the
folders application1, etc.

If you use Apache you have mod_proxy
([https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_proxy.html](https://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_proxy.html)),
just be carefull with the configuration and not end being an open proxy.

